
Slacktyping: I'm typing when you're typing - angrygoat
https://twitter.com/leinweber/status/989267343002951680
======
matthberg
I especially love how down the thread he explains how all of his commit
messages start with "cafe", he searches with timestamps, messages, and author
combinations for collisions...

~~~
parliament32
It's pretty funny, but this isn't really a collision. Rather, he's searching
for combinations that make hashes that start with "cafe"... nothing more.

